# Pax tip with their "stars"



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

The information given to them, when they sign up for the service is that Uber is a cashless experience, and when they get to their destination, they are to "just hop out".

Uber has indicated that partners earn 90k/year on average, for all the passengers know, a check comes in the mail to each partner on Friday for $1800. The passengers feel that their "star" rating will allow the partner to stay on the Uber Gravy Train and is thus like money to the driver.

Sure, the reality is somewhat different, but passengers depend on the information offered online, and this is what many have deduced.

No real point in getting angry at people who don't tip, they don't see Uber as a "cab" but more like the Anti-Cab.

In cabs, the tradition is to tip the driver who is often of lower social standing. Uber drivers usually have better cars and are of the middle class, or at least appear to be to folks that have read you all earn 90k/ yr


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> In cabs, the tradition is to tip the driver who is often of lower social standing. Uber drivers usually have better cars and are of the middle class, or at least appear to be to folks that have read you all earn 90k/ yr


Lol'd at this.


----------

